# 1440 p Monitor auf 1080p zocken, Bild unscharf  ?



## ThomasHAFX (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leutz, ist es normal wenn ich auf meinem 1440p PG278Q ein Spiel auf 1080p zocke das das Bild viel unschärfer ist ? 
Mir ist schon klar das es schärfer ist aber ich hatte vorher auch einen 1080p Monitor und da kams mir trotzdem schärfer vor als auf dem neuen Monitor  ?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Mai 2016)

Ja, ist völlig normal. Jeder Moni, welcher von der nativen Resi/Auflösung abweicht, neigt zur Unschärfe. Ich finde aber, bei dem PG278Q ist es noch im Rahmen.^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. Mai 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ja, ist völlig normal. Jeder Moni, welcher von der nativen Resi/Auflösung abweicht, neigt zur Unschärfe. Ich finde aber, bei dem PG278Q ist es noch im Rahmen.^^


Da ich bei dir in der Signatur gelesen habe das du den 3D Vision kit verwendest, hattest du da irgendwie mal Problem mit dem umschalten von G-sync auf 3D Vision ?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Mai 2016)

Keine Probleme & wenn in der NV-Systemsteuerung "umgestellt wird", dann wird der entsprechende Modi auch klaglos "gefressen". Ein paralleler Betrieb, also GSync mit 3D-Vision, ist jedoch nicht möglich.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Mai 2016)

M4gic schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich meinen 4K Monitor wieder verkauft



Und was haste jetzt wieder FullHD? XD.
Wieso kauft man sich ein WQHD oder 4k Monitor wenn man denn interpoliert??

Den rückschritt muss man erstmal machen lol....


Es kommt auch auf den Monitor an viele interpolieren sehr gut klar ist es nich mehr so scharf wie auf nativ alles andere wär auch daneben dann könnte war alle bei fullhd bleiben.

Das Coating spielt da wohl auch ne rolle mit beim 78Q isses ja nicht prikelnt dann kanns schon sein das es auf FullHD ungewollt noch schlechter ausschaut.


An der Auflösung würde ich als letztes schrauben dann lieber mal von den Ultratripp einstellung runter kommen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Mai 2016)

> Und was haste jetzt wieder FullHD? XD.


...

Settings drosseln, aber dafür @native Resi daddeln wäre mMn auch ein guter Kompromiss. Falls alles "bockt", dann sollte man halt für mehr GPU-Power sorgen.
Wenn ich mal @1080p daddel, dann nur zum (Performance-)Test für andere User oder mit 3D-Vision & da fällt das Interpolieren mMn kaum auf, da die Immersion einen "wegfegt bzw. overruled" ...


----------



## keks4 (21. Mai 2016)

Naja 4k dürfte eigentlich keine Probleme haben da dann einfach 4 Pixel 1FHD Pixel bilden können... beim WQHD auf FHD Funktioniert das halt nicht so doll  aber wie bereits erwähnt, die Auflösung ist das letzte was man anfassen sollte


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Mai 2016)

Achjo, ich wollte mein altes Thema zur Pixel Inversion noch mal aufgreifen, vieleicht gibts schon mehr mögliche Antworten auf diesen Fehler, obs vieleicht doch an dem Display Port Kabel liegt das dabei ist und es besser wäre ein hochwertigeres Display Port Kabel zu kaufen oder obs an anderen Dingen liegt.

Bei Mass Effect 3 fällt mir das besonders auf.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Mai 2016)

Soweit mein stand ist liegt das am verbauten Panel.
Da wirste nix machen können.
Dell ihr 144hz TN hat auch das prob. und ist auch es gleiche Panel wie im 78q.


----------



## janekdaus (22. Mai 2016)

Ja, ist meisten so. Aber die Frage ist ja, warum willst du auf nem 1440p monitor in 1080p spielen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich gar nicht, ich wollt nur mal wissen ob dies auch möglich ist, eben wegen der Auflösung ; )
Werde eh zwangsläufig auf ne 1080er umsteigen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (23. Mai 2016)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> ...obs vieleicht doch an dem Display Port  Kabel liegt das dabei ist und es besser wäre ein hochwertigeres Display  Port Kabel zu kaufen oder obs an anderen Dingen liegt.


Sehr  unwahrscheinlich, dass das DP-Kabel dafür verantwortlich ist. Wenn ein  Kabel Mängel oder einen Defekt vorweist, dann macht sich das eher in  Bildschirmflackern, ein unsauberes Schriftbild oder das bspw. volle  144Hz nicht genutzt werden können bemerkbar.
Ich kann bei meinem  Modell @2D keine Mängel erkennen. @3D kann es je nach Gameengine  gelegentlich mal etwas grobkörnig wirken. Das sehe ich dann aber auch  nur, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Mai 2016)

Ist das bei Battlefield 4 der Fall  ?
Aber das Ding ist ja das jeder Monitor dieses Problem hat, einer nimmt es war und der andere nicht ?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Mai 2016)

Nein ...und hör mir bitte auf mit BF4. Im Gegensatz zu BF3 die reinste Verschlimmbesserung. Shooter daddel ich nicht @3D, eher gemächliche Games oder gib Gummi, also Racer.^^
Da sieht man mal mit dem Swift gelegentlich einen Gittereffekt oder eine gewisse Grobkörnigkeit. Man muss da aber schon genau hinsehen. @2D kann ich diesbezüglich jedoch nichts erkennen & das ist gut so ...


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Mai 2016)

Der Thread ist wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT

Wieder offen. Die Beteiligten haben Post bekommen.

*B2T*


----------

